# Car Matriculation in Portugal



## odysseus

Has anyone matriculated a car into Portugal recently? I am in the process and have spoken with a couple of agencies who do this sort of thing. Has anyone managed to matriculate without having to pay the excise duties on a used car?


----------



## synthia

Is this use of the word matriculate one of those 'English English' as opposed to 'American English' things. We matriculate at universities, pretty much. Does matriculate mean import? Or register so it is legal?


----------



## odysseus

Matriculate in this instance means "to import the car at the same time as taking up residency. EU rules allow EU member states to transfer "goods and chattels" across country borders as part of mobility around the EU. However, you have to show utility bills for your former country of residence (in this case the UK). Unfortunately I am not in possession of any utilty bills that can demonstrate my residency in the UK so I am looking for someone in a similar position to myself that has matriculated acar without the need for such evidence.


----------



## synthia

So if you live in the UK, with your parents or with roommates, and the utility bills aren't in your name, you can't bring a car with you when you relocate? Since residence is required, does that mean that if you had been living in a non-EU country, say Norway (that's right isn't it - Norway didn't join?), you couldn't go back to the UK, buy a car and use it for a long road trip, then move?


----------



## synthia

Now that I think about it, I shouldn't be surprised. This is the organization that decided cheese had too much bacteria in it and couldn't be shipped across borders.

In the US we've had problems with companies that want you to have a land line telephone number, to get a credit card, for instance. Now that lots of people don't have land lines, they've had to abandon that as a way of proving 'stability'.


----------



## mkettner

When bringing a vehicle into another country where you need to register it and have it properly insured there is often a tax that is added on that the government administers. I am not sure if there is a way around this, but it is common practice. 

Michael


----------



## synthia

I've been looking at retirement visa programs in some countries, and when they want to encourage retirees as immigrants, duty-free importing of a car is one of the things they offer. Would this be a tax on top of that?


----------



## mkettner

synthia said:


> I've been looking at retirement visa programs in some countries, and when they want to encourage retirees as immigrants, duty-free importing of a car is one of the things they offer. Would this be a tax on top of that?


If this is the case with Portugal I just am not sure.


----------



## sling

I, too, was intrigued by the title. Countries have some really peculiar laws about cars. In the US they vary by state, so it is even more confusing.

Japan charges more to register a car once it is six years old. This started as a way to boost their auto industry, but it has helped them a lot in controlling pollution. As cars become more efficient, they force the old ones, that pollute the most, off the road.

I know Singapore makes it as difficult and expensive as possible to own a car. Before they had the central business district charge, you could only drive into the center of the city three days a week, depending on the last letter on your license plate. Now you just pay. They charge huge duties on cars, and then charge a fortune to register them. They really don't want people to own cars, and have put a lot of money into expanding the subway system to reach people who live farther out on the island.


----------



## jsar

Hi Odysseus,

The importation rules seem to be changing for EU residents but not sure what the changes are. Here's the link to the British Embassy page on car importation - might be worth checking every now and then.

It seems I can only post a link after I've made 20 posts or more!??? So have a look at the British Embassy Lisbon site.

The old rules were that you had to prove residency in a EU country and the car had to be in your name for at least six months prior to exportation.


----------



## odysseus

Many thanks. will investigate


----------



## mkettner

jsar said:


> Hi Odysseus,
> 
> It seems I can only post a link after I've made 20 posts or more!??? So have a look at the British Embassy Lisbon site.


Hi Jsar,

Thank you for your contribution to our site and this thread. I know the 20 post rule can be an inconvienence at this point in your expatforum.com experience, but I am positive you will agree that there would otherwise be a lot of people who would abuse the forum and use it for advertising purposes while not contributing to the site as a whole. 

We look forward to your continued participation and supporting you in becoming a full fledged member.

All the best,

Michael


----------



## del stevens

you can matriculte one car as log asyu have six months ownersip and road tax free


----------



## Ken Sheldrake

i also am trying to get info on taking a car into portugal as have just bought in the algarve but thier car prices are very high if u get any info i would really appreciate it as i was stopped by police in faro and warned that i must matriculate my 4x4 or take it back to the uk. i am not resident there yet and will not be for another 5 years and i think that makes the difference in cost but any help would be appreciated. Regards Ken Sheldrake


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum, Ken. You need to know what the rules are for taking a car back and forth if you aren't resident, too, I guess. It seems you could end up registering in Portugal, and then in the UK, and then in Portugal. I'm assuming you are driving back and forth. If you are leaving the car there, then of course you will have to register it, regardless of whether it is expensive or not.


----------



## Ken Sheldrake

Thanks for your reply . what i really need is a list of requirements in english to matriculate a vehicle which is to be kept in the algarve. i.e.costs appertianing to different models etc. i am staying 12 weeks a year at the moment and intend to settle full time in 5 years. if there is any body out there that can point me in the right direction to get this info i would be most grateful. Thanks again Ken Sheldrake


----------



## del stevens

hi you are as a resident allowed to metriculate one car free go to your local camara


----------

